# Aalruten fischen in AW!



## MaHaTawaNa (12. März 2006)

*Aalrutten fischen in AW!*

Seit gegrüßt#h !
Am Wochenende waren Werner (Pogu), Martin (Fingers) und meine Wenigkeit in AW vertreten:q .
Eigentlich wollten Wir der Aalrute nachstellen doch dieser Beifang war ein guter Drill, nachdem ich schon auf entzug war schnell noch ein Foto und diese Barbe durfte auch wieder schwimmen#6 !
Trotz kalter Temperaturen hielten Wir es bis Mitternacht aus und es blieb auch bei diesen einen Fisch, bis auf allem ein super schöner Angeltag#6 :q !
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Florian12 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Petri heil zur Barbe!#r


----------



## Drohne (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Kompliment meine Herren und mein herzlichstes Petri Heil zur Barbe,#6 

In den nächsten Tagen bin auch ich wieder im AW Einsatz.#h


----------



## rob (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

petri gregor!!
schöne barbe!
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Servas Gregor,

nochmals Petri zur Barbe.

Lustig wars und das Wasser ist auch ordentlich gestiegen.

lg
Werner


----------



## fingers (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

_petri zu deiner barbe, nächstes mal ist eine rutte dabei :m !_

_                                     lg  martin_


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Danke euch:m !
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Session#6 !
Grüße!


----------



## FraBau (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Petri Heil, zu Barbe#6 

Bin gestern auch in AW fischen gewesen, von 09:00 bis 13:00 uhr. Bis auf einen zaghaften Zupfer, hat sich leider nicht´s getan.
Aber schön war es trotzdem wieder mal zu Fischen


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Von heute auch ein paar:m !
mfg.#h


----------



## posengucker (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Hehe,

Gregor, alter Barbenpracker :q 

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

na petri burschen!!
sind ja ordentliche pracker:m
ja so ein barbenfight der ist schööööööön
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Danke Rob,

der Gregor hat gestern seine erste Aalrutte gefangen.

Da geht die nächsten Tage noch was.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

na super!herzliche gratulation an den gregor,der oide steckn biaga:q
bei der kälte geht sicher noch was.echt arg,heute startet die flifisaison und letztes jahr um die zeit bin ich schon mit dem kurzen leiberl den bach entlanggelaufen.in aw waren wir auch schon in der bucht und haben die ersten gelben verhaftet............winter schleich dich endlich


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Servas Rob#h  und Danke!
Ja die Barben gehen nicht schlecht und der Drill macht echt Spass:g :q !
Meine erste Rute war ganz eine Liebe, an die 20 cm |uhoh: des orge Gerät#6 .
Diese schwimmt jetzt oberhalb vom Altarm:m .
Letztes Jahr hatten Wir in der Bucht echt schon die ersten Gelben gedrillt, vielleicht geht schon was nächste's Weekend|kopfkrat 
mfg.


----------



## FraBau (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Hallo!

Ein dickes *Petri Heil* zu euren Fängen#6 

Am besten gefällt mir das Foto mit dem Zelt auf dem Radweg (Wehr). Im Sommer fahren dir dort mit sicherheit die betrunkenen Radfahrer durch:q, aber bei dieser Witterung ist das eher unwahrscheinlich.

PS: Werden eigentlich im Altarm auch Barben gefangen?


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Servus Franz#h !
Das Zelt am Weg zu stellen geht glaube ich nur im Winter, da fast keine Leute vorbei kommen. 
Gestern ist der Postler mit dem Auto vorbeigefahren und Wir mussten schnell alles zur Seite räumen|uhoh: , des is a hak'n pfffff!
Bestimmt werden auch im Altarm Barben gefangen und wenn nicht bestimmt jetzt, weil unsere Barben darin schwimmen:q #6 !
mfg.


----------



## rob (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

hey franz!
klar fängst du auch im altarm barben.aber wenn du gezielt gehst würd ich schon die donau anpeilen.lg rob


----------



## posengucker (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Hi Franz,

kann dir einen super Guide zum Barbenfangen nennen.

Barberello!!!

Wird vielleicht noch diese Saison ein Camp in AW eröffnen:

Gregsis Barbencamp, die erste Adresse für Barbenpracker.

Gerüchte zu Folge ist Barberello bereits wieder im Revier unterwegs, um den ersten Gästen optimale Tipps geben zu können.


|muahah: 


lg
Werner


----------



## Drohne (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Petri Heil Gregor, na Ihr seid aber heuer sehr bescheiden geworden. Im Vorjahr flogen um diese Zeit die 10er Carps nur so ans Ufer, heuer gehts zu Josefi auf Quappenjagt.#d 

Na hoffentlich wirds nächste Woche doch etwas freundlicher werden, ich möchte endlich die Haken nass machen. Übrigens, füttern tu ich bereits seit einigen Tagen regelmäßig mit gekochtem Mais, KKPlatten, Frolics und einigen Handvoll Boilies. Immer nach dem Motto "bringts nix schads nix".#6 

LG Josef

PS: Danke Robert, mein einloggen funktioniert wieder bestens, sehr nett von Dir


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Danke Drohne:q !
Ich weiß eh das wir letztes Jahr schon ein haufen Karpfen geprackt haben doch heuer will der Winter einfach nicht weg, deswegen werde ich jetzt "gezielt" auf Barben fischen:q , ausse mit die Barben|uhoh: !!! 
Ja Werner des is a Theater, Barberello mein Name:q :q :q .
Garantierter Barbendrill, nur ausgesuchte Barbenplätze die sonst niemand weiß ausser Barberello|rolleyes .
Ich bitte um Voranmeldung und Reservierung:q !
mfg.


----------



## Drohne (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

@ Barbarello#h 

Drohne & Weisl sind auf jeden Fall Live in AW dabei#6 . 

Unser Beitrag wird heißer Met - Honigwein und Honig - Punsch - Likör sein, schmeckt echt gut, macht von innen heraus warm und ist eine echte Rarität unter den geistigen Getränken. Als eiserne Reserve gibts allenfalls noch Honigbrote:l 

Von mir aus kann der sche... :c Winter dann noch bis zum Mai dauern:q 

Ba ba Barbarello|schlaf:


----------



## fingers (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

_hallo barberello !!!_

_super barben, die du da hast, wie machst du das nur #c ????_
_kannst du mir ein paar tipps geben ?_
_und was bedeutet "ausse mit den barben " ??  _

_m f g fingers_


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (17. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Besten's Drohne wenn Du uns so lecker verköstigen tust halte ich noch ein wenig diesen unentlich langen Winter aus#6:q ! 

_hallo barberello !!!

super barben, die du da hast, wie machst du das nur #c ????_
_kannst du mir ein paar tipps geben ?_
_und was bedeutet "ausse mit den barben " ??  _

_m f g fingers_
_Martin ich sage nur Ohne Worte:q :q :q !_
_mfg._


----------



## Drohne (17. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*



			
				fingers schrieb:
			
		

> _hallo barberello !!!_
> 
> _super barben, die du da hast, wie machst du das nur #c ????_
> _kannst du mir ein paar tipps geben ?_


 
Mutation heißt das Zauberwort!!!

Der Gregor ist vom Carpinger eben zum Barbarello muti...:q 

Die nächste mu... wird er hoffentlich in einigen Wochen nach dem Po Trip machen. Der Werner wird schon dafür Sorge tragen#h


----------



## rob (22. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

und burschen!gibt es was neues.war wer von euch jetzt bei dem warmen wetter fischen?
wenn das so weiter geht wird sich die bucht bald erwärmen...sofern das schmelzwasser nicht vorher alles zunichte macht.
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Servas Rob#h!

Ich war letztes Wochenende schon in der Bucht mit Martin und Wir hatten das Glück vier Fette Karpfen zu drillen 4kg, 3kg, 8kg, 12kg hatte der Spiegler, die gehen schon wie die Sau|uhoh: pffffff!
Entlich wieder mal nach langen Karpfen drillen#6 !
Fotos kommen noch:q :m !















(Scherzal:q jetzt hast bestimmt gschaut|rolleyes :q kein Fischkontakt) Das Wasser ist noch viel zu kalt, hatte gerade mal 3,5 Grad und heute hat es schon 4,8 Grad wenn es weiter an die 5,5-6 Grad steigt hau ich mich am Weekend in die Bucht|rolleyes und dann klappt's auch mit den Karpfen#6 !
Grüße.


----------



## Drohne (22. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> und burschen!gibt es was neues.war wer von euch jetzt bei dem warmen wetter fischen?
> wenn das so weiter geht wird sich die bucht bald erwärmen...sofern das schmelzwasser nicht vorher alles zunichte macht.
> lg rob


 
*IIIIch liebes AW Team, bin natürlich bereits wieder in AW voll aktiv*:m 

Seit 1 1/2 Wochen werden an meinem Platzerl jeden 2. Tag die Fischlis fleissig gefüttert. Gestern konnte ich die ersten zaghaften Zupfer verzeichnen, heute die erste Brasse landen -siehe Foto. Köder war ein getrocknetes Frolic mit einem Maiskorn im Ringerl, dass Rig natüüürlich nach Robs Anweisung gebunden.#6 

Und meine Herren, direkt am Futterplatz ging bereits ein großer Karpfenbuckel hoch, den Schurken werde ich sicherlich nächste Woche zum Fototermin ins zartgrüne ersuchen:q


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Petri Drohne zur deiner Brachse, des wird schon was spätestens am Wochenende hast den ersten Gelben im Kescher#6 :q !
Grüße.


----------



## Drohne (22. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

@ Gregor, Du Schlawiner!#q  

Jetzt war ich aber echt schokiert:q !

Bei mir gehts nun endlich los  und freue mich wie ein Scheekönig im Winter mit meiner Brasse, da lese ich Deine Gemeinheit|krach: . Wenn das gestimmt hätte, wäre ich sicherlich in den Grund und Boden versunken vor Scham.

Das Wasser war heute +4,5 c kalt, gestern hatte es bereits +6,0 c und starker Wind aus Norden. Ausser Tarnkappenfischer war ich alleine im Revier unterwegs, sogar mein Weisl zeigte mir den Vogel als ich losfuhr|kopfkrat 

LG Josef


----------



## posengucker (22. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Hi,

AW wird wohl zum Mekka der Weissfischangler (Barberello, Brachsendrohne). 
Werde mich dieses Jahr auf Karausche spezialisieren :m 

Spass beiseite, jetzt fangt ihr sicher bald den ersten Karpfen.

Dieses Wochenende wird mit meiner Lieben der runde Geburtstag ganz romantisch im Schloss gefeiert und dann sind es nur noch 3 Tage bis zur Abfahrt ins Podelta. 

Ich komme bis dahin nicht mehr zum fischen, danach 1 1/2 Wochen Hardcore im Lieblingsrevier. Die ersten Waller wurden bereits gefangen.

Nach Ostern gehts dann bei mir in AW so richtig los. Da ich mich entschieden habe, nur mehr 30 Stunden von Mo-Do zu arbeiten, habe ich dann mehr als genug Zeit den Karpfen und später den Welsen nachzustellen.

lg
Werner


----------



## Drohne (22. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> *Brachsendrohne).*
> lg
> Werner


 
Gemeiiiiin Werner, der Drohn reißt sich a Haxn aus, freut sich über den ersten kleinen Erfolg:m  und wird dann so beschämt#t . Robert, bitte zur Hilfe und bestraffe den Werner zum 10x Rigbinden in finsterer Nacht, OK!#6 

Macht nix, ich werde versuchen mich bei Gelegenheit mit einem schönen gelben zu rehabilitieren. 

Werner, zu Deinem und Gregors Po Projekt ein kräftiges Petri Heil, zeig den bösen Gregor woher der Bartl den Most holt#h


----------



## FraBau (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

@Drohne

Ein dickes *PETRI HEIL*, zu deinem ersten Fisch 2006#6 

PS: Ist doch egal, wenn es *"nur"* eine Brachse war. Die Hauptsache ist doch, das es ENDLICH LOS GEHT#h


----------



## rob (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

gregor du sack:q:q
jetzt hab ich wirklich kurz geschaut
petri zu den brachsen !
bald läuft es wieder.
ich selber fahre jetzt am ersten aprilwochenende zum filmen 5 tage an die ostsee zum 11 trollingtreffen,danach bin ich eine woche in wien und fahr dann wieder 2 wochen an die ostsee zum filmen.wird super interessant da ich auch 2 tage mit der DGzRS und deren seenotkreuzern unterwegs bin.
dann geh ich es auch in aw wieder hart an.
wünsche pogu und gregor ein kräftiges petri für den po.hoffentlich kommt nicht gerade jetzt das ganze schmelzwasser.
bin selber mit meiner holden dann von 13-20 mai beim harry im delta.auf das freu ich mich auch schon.lg an alle
rob


----------



## posengucker (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Hallo,

@Drohne: wollt dich natürlich nicht beschämen. Freu mich doch auch über jeden Fisch, der bei diesen Temperaturen gefangen wird. War natürlich nur ein (etwas böses) Scherzal, oder glaubts du wirklich, dass ich zum Karauschenhunter werde |supergri .

Zum Po: Irgendwie hält sich hier das hartnäckige Gerücht, dass der Gregor in der ersten Aprilwoche mitfährt. Ein gemeinsamer Event ist erst im Juni bzw. im September oder Oktober geplant. 

@Rob: Wieder ganz schön auf Achse#6 . Poaufenthalt ist wie immer ein Lotteriespiel. Hoffentlich kommst im Mai nicht direkt in die Laichzeit.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

mhhhh ja werner,das kann sein.aber eventuell bin ich auch ganz kurz vor dem laichen vorort:q
aber ist auch nicht so wichtig.mir geht es da eher um ein geiles naturerlebnis für meine freundin und mich.werde ihr das motorbootfahren und fischen näherbringen. campen auf poinseln is auch angesagt.zander und aal möcht ich diesmal auch mehr versuchen.kamera wird wieder mitgenommen.
halt euch die daumen für april!
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> mhhhh ja werner,das kann sein.aber eventuell bin ich auch ganz kurz vor dem laichen vorort:q
> aber ist auch nicht so wichtig.mir geht es da eher um ein geiles naturerlebnis für meine freundin und mich.werde ihr das motorbootfahren und fischen näherbringen. campen auf poinseln is auch angesagt.zander und aal möcht ich diesmal auch mehr versuchen.kamera wird wieder mitgenommen.
> halt euch die daumen für april!
> lg rob



Hi Rob,

Danke.

Na dann drück ich Euch die Daumen, dass zu dieser Zeit das Wetter passt und ihr viel Zeit im Freien verbringen könnt. 

lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Hi Jungs,

@Werner: falls wir uns nicht mehr lesen, viel Erfolg und Spass im Pizzaland #h

@Rob: super Programm steht ja bei dir aufn Plan .. bin schon gespannt auf die Photos bzw. Filme? 

@all: ich war diese Woche zweimal im WInterhafen in Linz, beide Male mit Futterkorb und Maden. Ausser massenhaft Blaunasen bzw. ein paar Brachsen hat sich bei mir noch nicht viel getan, gestern konnte aber ein schönerer Karpfen von einem Bekannten gefangen werden (durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen #6
Werde heute mein Glück aufs Neue probiernen .. endlich ist der Winder vorbei


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

@rob 
schön daß Du mal wieder nach Norddeutschland hochkommst. Mefofieber was? 
Sag mal könntest Du bei der Gelegenheit nicht auch gleich den Norgefilm mal mitbringen? Und dann machen wir zusammen gleich einen neuen über Mefo und Dorschezocken...?


----------



## posengucker (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Hallo Jürgen,

Danke für die Wünsche. 
Dir natürlich auch dicke Waller.

Lt. letzter Meldung 11 Grad am Mittellauf.

Ab Montag bekomm ich live die Werte dirket aus dem Delta.

Petri zu den Blaunasen (kommt vom kalten Wasser, oder).

lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Hallo Werner,

Ja auch danke .. kanns eh schon nimma erwarten bis 22. April .. aber jetz gehts eh schon dahin .. hab schon ca. 25 Vorfächer gebunden, alle Rollen gereinigt und geölt, Ruten geputzt (meine 'Gefühslrute' war total versaut, Sand und Schlamm .. und das idealerweise in der Steckverbindung , 
Sideplaner noch fertig basteln ... dann sollte eh schon der grosse Tag sein 
Von den Temperaturen her hoff ich, dass es nicht allzuschnell geht und die Jungs dann zum ablaichen anfangen wenn ich unten bin - von mir aus kanns ruhig noch ein paar Wochen unter 13°C haben ;-)

zu den Blaunasen: ämm das glaub ich nicht .. vielleicht ein bisl zviel trunken?


----------



## posengucker (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

Hi Jürgen,

ich bin auch schon ganz wurrlat .

Steck ab Montag voll in den Vorbereitungen (Blei giessen, Sachen packen, uva.).



			
				stockfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> zu den Blaunasen: ämm das glaub ich nicht .. vielleicht ein bisl zviel trunken?



Nein, da verwechselst du die Rotnasen mit den Blaunasen.
Bei uns gibt es viel Langnase (die, man nicht fängt).

lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> ich bin auch schon ganz wurrlat .
> 
> Steck ab Montag voll in den Vorbereitungen (Blei giessen, Sachen packen, uva.).



Hehe, das kenn ich nur zu gut 



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das verwechselst du die Rotnasen mit den Blaunasen.
> Bei uns gibt es viel Langnase (die, man nicht fängt).



Huch .. Langnasen gibts ja wirklich ;+ ... Sachen gibts .. tzzz ..


----------



## fingers (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

_@ drohne:_
_petri zu deiner brachse, wenn du so viel anfütterst würde es mich nicht wundern das du bald einmal einen gelben drauf bekommst |rolleyes ._
_ich werde wieder, wenn das wetter mitspielt, freitag bzw. samstag nach aw fahren um bucklige aus ihren winterschlaf zu reissen :m ._


_fingers gruß_


----------



## Drohne (23. März 2006)

*AW: Aalruten fischen in AW!*

@ Fingers

Du hast vollkommen Recht, denn ich fische zZt mit dem Boot nur etwa 20 m vom Futterplatz entfernt. Ich kann Dir versichern, dass direkt beim Platzl in der Abenddämmerung ein gewaltiger gelber eine Rolle gemacht hat, wenn der einmal zuschnappt, kannst in der Abenddämmerung eine Leuchtrakete bei mr aufsteigen sehen.:m 

Leider hatte es nur + 6 c Luft und 4,5 c Wassertemperatur, dazu saukalter Wind aus Nord. Aber die Brasse hat mich echt sehr gefreut, denn nach diesem extremen Winter ist man ja doch sehr bescheiden geworden.

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil wünsche ich Dir zum WE in AW. Berichte bitte was so alles vorgefallen ist, OK


----------

